

Work on stuff that matters - Part One - Tim O'Reilly - startupnz
http://www.start-up.co.nz/work-on-stuff-that-matters-part-one-tim-o-reilly

======
anthonyrubin
There doesn't seem to be anything here that wasn't covered in his blog a week
ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=429231>

------
dustineichler
With all due respect to the man, but thanks Captain obvious! Tell me something
I don't know.

